

Chrome logos in CSS - kjannis
http://codepen.io/kevinjannis/pen/pyuix

======
cmac2992
This is awesome. CSS is becoming very powerful. I was proud of myself when I
made a simple css triangle

~~~
_sabe_
How do you make a triangle in pure CSS?

~~~
peterjmag
[http://css-tricks.com/snippets/css/css-triangle/](http://css-
tricks.com/snippets/css/css-triangle/)

And this awesome animation explains how it works:
[http://codepen.io/chriscoyier/details/lotjh](http://codepen.io/chriscoyier/details/lotjh)

~~~
_sabe_
This is not pure CSS. This requires Markup, and Markup is something that Marks
Up Text to give it semantic meaning.

~~~
richbradshaw
Typically you use :before or :after in CSS to add the required content.

------
path411
How hard does it make it change all static sizes to %s? I've seen a couple of
these and wondered if it would be pretty easy to just convert all your px to %
making the logo easily scalable just from the wrapper's size.

------
earlz
I'm still waiting for someone to design a vector drawing program that can
export to CSS. (or something that can take a vector format like SVG and turn
it to CSS)

------
st3fan
This is really nice. But really, this can also be done with 4 lines of SVG.
Maybe that is a better tool for assets like these?

------
livingparadox
Why no love for ::before or ::after? Would certainly clean up the html to a
more practical level.

~~~
kjannis
Poor support for rotate on before and after :) this was my initial idea, but
it didn't work as expected.

------
_sabe_
This didn't work in my browser. FF 24 on Fedora.

~~~
recuter
Weird! It works just fine on my FF 24 / Arch. How can that be?

